# warrumbungles



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

here are a few pics, I am to lazy to put the all up, so just a few. most of it was found in the national park or west and east of the park.
ugly horrible worm skink, luke loves these :lol:





disabled milii




spotted black, we saw 3 of these, luke found 1, I found one, and mum found 1, spotted black wouldnt sit still for pics, so got 2 shots to post, the were all half though grass clumps so I pulled them out for pics but they just slide away fast, my other full body shots are not going to be posted, luke might have some to post though :lol:




beardie




luke nearly stepped on this nice little yellow faced whip snake, was fast as usual, but sat stiff for pics, even curled up for us :lol:








I found this on a night drive, was the first burtons both me and luke had photographed








nobbi coggeri





we also saw heaps of other geckos, most are just common stuff, and a few more skinks, just ask a species and I will post pics, 
we saw
black rock skinks
whites skinks
tree skinks
lerista punctuvata
lerista bouganvilii
worm skink (ugly, although luke loves them :lol
morethia boulengeri
copper tails
ctenotus robusta
jackys
beardies
nobbi coggeri
spotted blacks
yellow faceds
marbled geckos
eastern spiny tails
dtellas
bynoes
heaps and heaps and heaps of milii
occelated
1 oedura robusta one night
a burtons
desert tree frogs
perons tree frogs
a blimp frog
crinia..............
and a few more


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 8, 2009)

big collection of photos u got. i like the bearded dragon photo. u post really good photos id like to see more


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 8, 2009)

id like to see some lerista bouganvilii pics, i love those skinks to bits!


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 8, 2009)

can i plz see some white's skink photos i mite b getting them


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 8, 2009)

Whats a "blimp frog"?  
Thats a good haul at the Warrumbungles, I'd like to head back there. Last time I went it was bone dry and I only got four species of frogs. 

Aaron


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

blimp frog was a really fat pobblebonk :lol: last time I was out there I only saw spotted marsh frog and ornate burrowing frogs last time


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 8, 2009)

Haha well I figured it was either a dumerilli or an ornatus. My frog list for that park from a cold and dry Easter long weekend is Crinia parinsignifera, Crinia signifera, Limnodynastes tasmaniensis and Pseudophryne bibroni. 

Is that worm skink about to shed or is that a normal colouration?


----------



## Sel (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice pics Ryan, id love to go back to the "bungles"


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

nice finds with the frogs, you see many herps, worm skink is about to shed


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 8, 2009)

hey ryan can i plz see some whites skink photos coz i mite b getting some soon


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow I would love to see milli one day in the wild. I only see canetoads!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

I will put some more pics up later. milii were ok, they were the most common find this time, last time the most common find was whites skinks.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 8, 2009)

Great stuff Ryan, you are getting really good pictures now. Man i have to head up there soon, looks soo good for herping. Im getting bored of the local stuff around here.
Thanks Tim.


----------

